# Mdr



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

Mettez le son, et cliquez sur *http://daemlich.net/4447*

PS : Désolée si c'est connu :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Si c'est pas scandaleux de traiter un jambon pareillement


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

mouahahahah  :love:  :love:  zut, je peu pas te bouler  je l'ai déjà fait hier


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas scandaleux de traiter un jambon pareillement


Ouais, surtout sur une plage.


----------



## Gabi (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Mettez le son, et cliquez sur *http://daemlich.net/4447*
> 
> PS : Désolée si c'est connu :rose:



Couillu le gars 

Hé les montpellierains : est-ce que je rêve où ça se passe bien dans notre jolie ville ? Notamment la scéne du Mc DO : c'est pas celui devant la gare avec les rames de tramway ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Mettez le son, et cliquez sur *http://daemlich.net/4447*
> 
> PS : Désolée si c'est connu :rose:




c'est pas loin de franchir la ligne blanche


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, surtout sur une plage.


 lol, c'est horrible


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahah  :love:  :love:  zut, je peu pas te bouler  je l'ai déjà fait hier


 Po grave  et merci


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Po grave  et merci



de rien ma chère


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas loin de franchir la ligne blanche


 Ehéhé excellent. On peut bouler un modo ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ehéhé excellent. On peut bouler un modo ?


Et plus si affinités...


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ehéhé excellent. On peut bouler un modo ?



c'est fortement conseiller, comme ça le modo est gentil avec toi  par rien ne t'interdit de venir lui parler  (après tu n'est pas obligé de le bouler  )


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Et plus si affinités...



chut


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chut


Restons discret telement ta drague est ééééééééénoooooooooooooooooorme


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Restons discret telement ta drague est ééééééééénoooooooooooooooooorme



bientôt dispos a Lausanne  :rateau:


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Restons discret telement ta drague est ééééééééénoooooooooooooooooorme


 arf


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est fortement conseiller, comme ça le modo est gentil avec toi  par rien ne t'interdit de venir lui parler  (après tu n'est pas obligé de le bouler  )


 Désolée, tu devras te contenter d'un coup d'boule


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Désolée, tu devras te contenter d'un coup d'boule



bon, alors c'est moi qui viens te parler  :rose:

arf :

_Cette personne n?est pas connectée._  :rateau:


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, alors c'est moi qui viens te parler  :rose:


 Comment, t'es magicien ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Comment, t'es magicien ?



ça expliquerai pourquoi un collègue m'appel harry potter  :mouais:


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça expliquerai pourquoi un collègue m'appel harry potter  :mouais:


 Je ne sais pas si c'est un compliment


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est un compliment



enfin, il ne me manque plus que la cicatrice au bonne endroit :rateau:


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ehéhé excellent. On peut bouler un modo ?




J'ai les noms de tous ceux qui ont boulé mackie pour ce post...


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Mettez le son, et cliquez sur *http://daemlich.net/4447*
> 
> PS : Désolée si c'est connu :rose:




Je suis perplexe. Mon administrateur réseau me dit :

 Access Denied (policy_denied) 

  Vous n'avez pas acces a cette page.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Avec Mackie elles peuvent vite lire entre les boules toutes seule...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Mettez le son, et cliquez sur *http://daemlich.net/4447*
> 
> PS : Désolée si c'est connu :rose:



Excellent !!!    

(je te boules dès que je peux.  )


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai les noms de tous ceux qui ont boulé mackie pour ce post...



il y a qu'elle et toi


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis perplexe. Mon administrateur réseau me dit :
> 
> Access Denied (policy_denied)
> 
> Vous n'avez pas acces a cette page.



ça t'apprendra :rateau:


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça t'apprendra :rateau:



Si quelqu'un avait l'amabilité de me la mettre à dispo aillieurs, ça m'éviterait d'attendre le retour à) la maison...


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Avec Mackie elles peuvent vite lire entre les boules toutes seule...


 Quelle idée. Je ne suis qu'une femme... enfin, jusqu'à preuve du contraire


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Quelle idée. Je ne suis qu'une femme... enfin, jusqu'à preuve du contraire



n'essaies pas d'installer le doute Nathalie* 



















essayons de trouvé son prénom


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis perplexe. Mon administrateur réseau me dit :
> 
> Access Denied (policy_denied)
> 
> Vous n'avez pas acces a cette page.


 Strange. Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une sélection à l'entrée


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'essaies pas d'installer le doute Nathalie*
> 
> 
> > Ou Nathan, Nathanaël... Tout est permis.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Natacha est aussi pas mal


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Natacha est aussi pas mal


 c'est celaaaa, oui :mouais:


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> c'est celaaaa, oui :mouais:



donc, c'est une vrai belge, on n'oublie le Natacha :love:


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc, c'est une vrai belge, on n'oublie le Natacha :love:


 ou UN vrai faux belge


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> ou UN vrai faux belge



essais pas de m'enbrouier ça marchera pas  :mouais:


----------



## MacMadam (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> essais pas de m'enbrouier ça marchera pas  :mouais:


 Fais comme tu veux. Mais fais attention, j'ai une grosse voix


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme tu veux. Mais fais attention, j'ai une grosse voix



je demande a voir


----------



## nato kino (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> PS : Désolée si c'est connu :rose:



Non, pas encore bu, et ça valait le coup d'oeil  :style:


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme tu veux. Mais fais attention, j'ai une grosse voix





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> je demande a voir



Toujours fidèle à lui-même ce mackie


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> essais pas de m'enbrouier ça marchera pas  :mouais:


ben ça marche depuis deux jours déjà au cas ou


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben ça marche depuis deux jours déjà au cas ou



quelle viennent sur ichat qu'on en discute ! :rateau:


----------



## MacMadam (8 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelle viennent sur ichat qu'on en discute ! :rateau:


 "Il" te remercie, mais "il" ne se compromettra pas


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> "Il" te remercie, mais "il" ne se compromettra pas



il y en a "UNE" qui veut un guerre de MP   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> "Il" te remercie, mais "il" ne se compromettra pas



Cécil ?    :rateau:  :rose:    :casse:


----------



## MacMadam (8 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y en a "UNE" qui veut un guerre de MP   :love:


 Heu, j'ai moins de 18 ans. Fais gaffe. Dans ces cas-là, ça va chercher loin le harcèlement textuel


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2005)




----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Heu, j'ai moins de 18 ans. Fais gaffe. Dans ces cas-là, ça va chercher loin le harcèlement textuel



je suis un utilisateur protégé  je risque rien :love:


----------



## MacMadam (8 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis un utilisateur protégé  je risque rien :love:



Quoi, on n'y croit pas  Et la parole des honnêtes gens ? Ok, je suis bien une femme. Mais tout ce qu'il y a de respectable


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je suis bien une femme.



j'ai bien arrivé a mes fins :love: enfin la c'est qu'un début


----------



## quetzalk (8 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Couillu le gars
> 
> Hé les montpellierains : est-ce que je rêve où ça se passe bien dans notre jolie ville ? Notamment la scéne du Mc DO : c'est pas celui devant la gare avec les rames de tramway ?



bah ça ressemble bien, le plan avec le vélo fixe aussi (vers Antigone ?)
c'est rigolo que ce soient des Allemands qui aient fait ça à Montpellier, comme quoi l'Europe se fait, hein ?


----------



## MacMadam (8 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien arrivé a mes fins :love: enfin la c'est qu'un début


C'est marrant, t'as oublié ce passage 


			
				MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je suis bien une femme. Mais tout ce qu'il y a de respectable


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, t'as oublié ce passage




femme et respectable ça coule de source :love: et moi aussi je suis quelqu'un de respectable


----------



## MacMadam (8 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> femme et respectable ça coule de source :love: et moi aussi je suis quelqu'un de respectable


 Respectable pour une femme, c'est au minimum 1m90 pour son mari


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

j'ai d'autres atout


----------



## MacMadam (8 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai d'autres atout


 Sans commentaire


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Sans commentaire



je ne parlais pas d'anatomie en dessous de 1 m 30   je parlais d'autres choses :love:


----------



## nato kino (8 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai d'autres atout



T'en as plusieurs exemplaires, tu l'as photocopié ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce message est masqué car nato kino est sur votre liste d'ignorés.



ouf :love:


----------



## nato kino (8 Février 2005)

T'aurais plus vite fait de t'auto-bannir


----------



## Spyro (8 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> > Ce message est masqué car nato kino est sur votre liste d'ignorés.


Ce qu'il faudrait plutôt c'est cacher les avatars en fonction de l'utilisateur


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce message est masqué car nato kino est sur votre liste d'ignorés.



encore sauvé :love:


----------



## Luc G (8 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> bah ça ressemble bien, le plan avec le vélo fixe aussi (vers Antigone ?)
> c'est rigolo que ce soient des Allemands qui aient fait ça à Montpellier, comme quoi l'Europe se fait, hein ?



Il y a même le pic Saint-Loup


----------



## quetzalk (8 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il y a même le pic Saint-Loup



arf ! arrête tu me donnes soif  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Couillu le gars
> 
> Hé les montpellierains : est-ce que je rêve où ça se passe bien dans notre jolie ville ? Notamment la scéne du Mc DO : c'est pas celui devant la gare avec les rames de tramway ?



c'est bien devant la gare de Montpel'


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je demande a voir




a entendre mackie..ENTENDRE !!!!!!


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un avait l'amabilité de me la mettre à dispo aillieurs, ça m'éviterait d'attendre le retour à) la maison...



Faut tout faire soi-même... 
Ça se passe donc comme ça, dans notre belle ville.


----------



## MacMadam (23 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça se passe comme ça, dans notre belle ville.


Je te crois : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3031741#post3031741


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2005)

C'était donc ça ! 
Je n'étais pas arrivé à le voir. Bon, je vais fusionner, avec une adresse non filtrée.


----------



## MacMadam (23 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc ça !
> Je n'étais pas arrivé à le voir. Bon, je vais fusionner, avec une adresse non filtrée.


 Arf. Cela dit, ça a l'air sympa Montpellier


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

Sans parler des montpellierreines...


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça se passe comme ça, dans notre belle ville.



déjà comme le dit macmadam


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2005)

Bon, ça suffit, oui ! 
Mackie, je ne te ferais rien visiter, puisque c'est ça ! 

Et puis, j'ai plus de connexion à la maison, alors j'ai droit un petit temps de latence dans la réaction.


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler des montpellierreines...



tu fais quoi ce week-end ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi ce week-end ?



S'il fait beau? De la glisse.


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça suffit, oui !
> Mackie, je ne te ferais rien visiter, puisque c'est ça !



pas grave, je me débrouille :rateau:


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> S'il fait beau? De la glisse.



Il fera mauvais. 

Tu veux tester un skate park ?
Ou bien une terrasse face à la mer ?
Pendant l'hiver, on fait du kyte surf...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il fera mauvais.
> 
> Tu veux tester un skate park ?
> Ou bien une terrasse face à la mer ?
> Pendant l'hiver, on fait du kyte surf...



Note: contacter Rezba au plus vite...


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note: contacter Rezba au plus vite...



résertve TON week-end (oublie pas supermoquette qui veut aussi venir :rateau: )


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> résertve TON week-end (oublie pas supermoquette qui veut aussi venir :rateau: )



J'ai déjà laissé tomber la bouffe Pomme-Grenette: trop short pour moi, je bosse vendredi soir, ainsi que dimanche. 

Have fun.


----------

